# Breeder Recommendation in Arizona



## Rambokay (Jan 27, 2015)

Im looking for a German Shepherd puppy. I've narrowed my search down to three breeders in my area. They are in order of preference
-Dragon German Shepherd
-Vintar German Shepherd
-Alpine K9

Just wanted to know based on past experience, the quality of dog, ease of purchasing, breeders personality, and pricing. Thank you.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a now 5 year old from Dragon German Shepherd. He fit my family's needs perfectly including my wife being a first time owner. He chills in the house but is all go when we head out for work. I enjoyed the process with the breeder including the multiple emails and phone calls we had.


----------



## Rambokay (Jan 27, 2015)

Would you mind telling me the average price of Dragons dogs.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I do not know what she charges now, since it has been 5 years ago when i bought mine. Just call and ask Melanie at Dragon but I think she is in line with most working line breeders.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

TRE'GOOD GERMAN SHEPHERDS

very expensive pups.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Guy I replied to your thread on this breeder.


----------

